# Guus Razoux Schultz on Dutch national tv



## Ron (Oct 11, 2008)

October 8, 2008
show: WijZijnDeGeschiedenis (We are the history).

Thanks to Dan Cohen for converting and posting.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

That was one of the most professional videos I have ever seen about cubing.

For all non-Dutch speaking cubers, this is what happened:
* Guus got the cube and spent days trying to figure it out untill he finally got it.
* He found out that others could do it really fast so he practices for weeks untill he reached sub 40
* He held cube meetings and cubed so much at home that his brother and family sometimes just left the house
* He got first place in the Dutch Qualifications, getting him into the World Championship (29 seconds)
* He got beaten there only by the American contestant (Minh Thai) who had 1 solve that was 1.5 second faster
* His family is proud of him and considered him a "topsporter" (professional sporter that lives just for the sport), but also as a "weird guy"
* He has since become a math teacher and only cubes for fun


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2008)

Ha Ha Arnaud,

Thanx for this freestyle translation. 
But I've not become a math teacher!

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Ha Ha Arnaud,
> 
> Thanx for this freestyle translation.
> But I've not become a math teacher!
> ...



Sorry about the math teacher thing. I made that freestyle translation from memory after watching it once. It said mathematician.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Oct 15, 2008)

nice ! missed this one one TV


----------



## Erik (Oct 16, 2008)

Shame on you Guus, not even sub-20!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

Erik said:


> Shame on you Guus, not even sub-20!



Maybe Guus used the same technique (and cube) as in 1982?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Maybe Guus used the same technique (and cube) as in 1982?



The same cube that he grabbed out of the suit case?

Who knows...


----------



## guusrs (Oct 17, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Guus used the same technique (and cube) as in 1982?
> ...



No, it was a type-D cube, just a bad solve, I was concentrated on-not-moving the cube position in front of the camera. 

And yes, for 90% I still use the same technique, although I'm changing.....................slow!

Gus


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

Were you allowed to take the cube home after the WC 1982?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 17, 2008)

Raffael said:


> Were you allowed to take the cube home after the WC 1982?


unfortunately not.
New cubes were used. 
But they were checked by the judge on smootness in advance.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > Were you allowed to take the cube home after the WC 1982?
> ...



That's very interesting! So you would say they really weren't bad cubes, then? Obviously not ideal cubes (pun was not intended here, really), but not bad ones?

And while we're off-topic and talking about 1982, and since I have a chance to ask someone who was there, how is it that Minh Thai did so well? The two 1981 cubes I have (bought in America) were Japanese color scheme (I prefer to call it "Early American" color scheme). I would therefore have expected Minh Thai to have gotten used to that color scheme. Why wasn't he thrown off by the different color scheme?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Raffael said:
> ...



Maybe it was a lucky solve? If you look at the full results It looks like Guus was actually the best solver! And Lars Petrus 4th place seems a little overdone compared to the nr 5 (I am talking "averages here")


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > And while we're off-topic and talking about 1982, and since I have a chance to ask someone who was there, how is it that Minh Thai did so well? The two 1981 cubes I have (bought in America) were Japanese color scheme (I prefer to call it "Early American" color scheme). I would therefore have expected Minh Thai to have gotten used to that color scheme. Why wasn't he thrown off by the different color scheme?
> ...



I felt that way when I was watching the video (it seemed to me while watching that Guus was better), but actually if you look at Mean of 3 values, Minh Thai was still over a second better than Guus. He had 3 solves all under 28 seconds, which seems pretty hard to believe for back then if he was using an unfamiliar color scheme. So I suspect he was used to the color scheme; I wonder why/how? Maybe his main cube was purchased a bit later, when the US had switched to the more common color scheme?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

The cubes were selected but they were NEW, Not very bad, but stiffy ones. No type D or C cubes in those times.

The color scheme was published one or two weeks before WC. I;m sure everybody was practicing with that right scheme.

Yes, Minh was the fastest on average. Poorly I dropped the cube accidentally on my second attempt in the middle of an alg. Some people in the audience were already applauding when they heard it dropping, after 17 seconds or so. It could have been my best solve 22-24 seconds maybe?

And did you hear the annoying talking of the presenter at my last solve? After pre-inspection and during the solve? I couldn't concentrate 100% on solving anymore. 

Buy everybody has his/her own story, if this, if that if ....etc.
I just had some wonderful days over there in Budapest and that was most important for me.

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

I think you did wonderfully! I'm very impressed that you kept your concentration as well as you did. The video is very impressive to watch!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think you did wonderfully! I'm very impressed that you kept your concentration as well as you did. The video is very impressive to watch!


Thanx Mike


----------



## guusrs (Oct 18, 2008)

For our dutch friends here is a longer interview from the kro site.
More funny stories from my brother Marc




Gus


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha you're brother is well-funny


----------

